# Double Cross RDA



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Came across this http://www.banggood.com/Double-Cros...-Cigarette-Rebuildable-Atomizer-p-940476.html and thought it would look nice on a Reo.







Ordered one and will have it modded to BF and will do a review if anyone's interested. This one is the 19mm which will be nice for the Reo. There's also a 22mm one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (1/10/14)

If I am not mistaken the RM5 is a Double Cross Clone modded to BF. The 19mm diameter is a winner for the REO though!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Came across this http://www.banggood.com/Double-Cros...-Cigarette-Rebuildable-Atomizer-p-940476.html and thought it would look nice on a Reo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This looks awesome bud. Good find. Please report back on your findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

